# Best way to upgrade????



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi.
Late last year we bought our (1991) Kontiki 640 very cheaply £8000.00
to be precise,it was all we could afford then plus we didn't want
to risk thousands on a pastime we may not of enjoyed.
Obviously now we find we love motorhoming & being part of
this forum.
Now the problem..It just scraped through the mot amonth ago
costing me about £300,with a mountain of advisories which we
would have to put right for the next mot.Definitely sounding &
looking it's age i want to upgrade :!: Any advice on part-exchange,
would i be offered peanuts OR possibly no dealer wanting it.
*HELP* NEEDED PLEASE


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phill
You do not mention how much more you want to spend? The reason I ask is I have heard Brownhills and some others will not take in that age. (yes i would buy from them again, Hymer uk) Have you considered selling your van private and the you have more power with dealers?
Good luck with your search. keep us informed.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Steve,Me & jan are looking around the £20,000 mark,a 98,99,00
reg.Trouble is we were MUGS to buy the swift in the first place,alot
of people had turned their noses up at it!!! But moblee the great
decision maker :roll: :crazy: 

phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Upgrading*

Hi

I would try to sell privately. Give your van a good bit of spit and polish etc and advertise on here and elsewhere. That way you are in a much stronger position to haggle etc.

Russell


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Russell,I'll probably have to do that.

phil


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi phil,

i agree to sell privately but be prepared to wait unless you are really lucky :? . been trying to sell the 680 for a few months now and not much happening, possibly time of year.
simon


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello simon,

I hear what your saying mate,but our time spent in it since purchase
has been very hit & miss :!: .I just want to get RID & try again.


Thanks for your reply.

phil


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Phil
Have you got it in the classifieds? Free entry.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No steve not as yet,I don't think it would sell on here to be honest.
We foolishly bought it to see if we liked motorhoming,obviously
fell in love with it,but now find ourselves stuck with Motorhomezilla :!: 

phil


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

I have sold previous M/H's and Caravans from my own Drive with just a "FOR SALE" sign stuck in the windscren without problems or having to advertise anywhere.

Cheers and good luck...

Teckie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,A week after the original post we are edging towards doing up 
our old kontiki (mostly for financial reasons).
If anyone has any good ideas of how to make a silk purse out of
a pigs ears :lol: I would welcome them.

A loose post i know but worth a try :!: 

phil


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phill,
Without seeing the van it is hard to comment. Yours and Jans capabilities also dictate how much can be done on the cheap.
Can Jan reupholster the cushions etc if needed? New curtains lift a van for very little effort. How good is the bodywork, any rust? Can you do any of that? Give the engine bay a power wash. 

Good luck mate

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello steve,
Thanks for your comments,The inside of the swift is in very good
shape apart from a small area of delamination of floor near the fridge.
The things that bother us are the old diesel (Tractor sound) & cosmetics
paint work,Transfers,newer awning etc.

phil


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phill
Are you able to fix the floor? Even if not it should not cost that much.
The paintwork and transfers, would T Cut do any good?
Do not take the next comment the wrong way.
You bought the van for £??? and was happy at the time. In that case someone else will buy the van and will be as happy. Cosmetics are nothing to a lot of people. 
Chin up mate it will sell. This may not be the best time though.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi steve,
Jan say's i'm just being a SNOB :!: 
When we went on Holiday in the summer,it seemed everywhere
we went we were the oldest (motorhome) parked next to all the
shiny polar white swifts,bessacar's etc.
But yesterday when we went to france we noticed older ones
around & wished we had brought ours out.
Perhaps i'm just a jealous snob.

Oh yeah we are pretty good a diy by the way.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Have you pictures of it moblee?


Edited ...... 'it' being the motorhome :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Have you pictures of it moblee?
> 
> 
> 
> > Edited ...... 'it' being the motorhome :lol:


 8O :lol: :lol:

I think so i'll have a look tricia


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> Oh yeah we are pretty good a diy by the way.


Good, spend the winter getting it all Bib and Tucker.

You a snob? Not sure :lol: (If this was the other thread, I would say you were a Kn**)

We started with an old Autoroller with the ribbed panels. we just worked our way up, most do.

France, yes very many old motorhomes and caravans.

Get some snaps on and stop being a snob

:lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I think thats right :?:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've added some pic's to the thread  


phil


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Looks good moblee  

How about having a 'strip & redress moblee' rally


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

TOKKALOSH 8O I've shown you mine now show me yours :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

phil, we are all waitin to show you ours, when you finally grace us with your presence at a rally :wink: 

seriously though, i wouldn't worry about a '91 being old, Toni has already told you on the other post she was cruising in a '69 transit conversion not too many years ago, our first caravan 4 years ago was a 1982 eccles elan - it had been retrofitted with EHU and that essentially ran the battery charger up front - there was no hot water and i don't think we had blown air heating. 

reading this site we often feel like we are the only ppl with a van over 2 or 3 years old, but we are happy with it and that is what matters, looking at your pictures you have a fantastic van and having done a lot of MH shopping recently what you paid for it was a bargain



if it is going to start costing silly money to keep it on the road at it's next mot, then maybe it is time to start looking - but you will still increase your chances of selling at a good price it if you work on some cosmetics

delamination of floor near the fridge. - shouldn't be too much trouble to fix (you are a decorator by trade?)
the old diesel (Tractor sound) - new engine isn't going to be cheap i'm afraid

paint work,Transfers,newer awning etc. 
whilst you could get new transfers and touch up the paint - you risk ruining what most people would call the MH's character, and as for a newer awning, can't see yours on the pic but they haven't really changed much.


your choice phil - if you are happy with the MH overall the only thing that should make you want to change is going to be the cost to keep it on the road...

Mark - think i'm rambling on a bit...


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Mark,Its a lovely van really,really cosy :!: 
I suppose its a case of the green eyed monster when your
surrounded by '00 plates upwards.
Silly moblee.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Thanks Mark,Its a lovely van really,really cosy :!:
> I suppose its a case of the green eyed monster when your
> surrounded by '00 plates upwards.
> Silly moblee.


Moblee.... one way I would suggest you advertise it, bearing in mind you paid £8k for it, and they don't lose too much value and some have been no to actually make more...

Consider doing a classified advertisement on ebay, I say classified as you fix the price, like an ordinary ad in the newspaper, with a telephone number and email.....(I think the latter, I now forget)...

You can add up to 12 pictures, make it took good, those on the thread here look OK to me, take some inside... cost £12.99 and 15p I think for a small pic as well...

It is on there for 30 days for that...

You have nothing to lose, and people are happier, like you when you started - to buy something cheaper to try it out.

Be careful when you write your blurb not too say anything that is incorrect, just say the basic truth and if you have just got it through the MOT that is great, as they will get 12 months out of it...

Worth a shot.... and there is nothing wrong with being a snob.... we all like something new....actually that isn't correct, as there are a lot of people who prefer classic motorhomes....

Best of luck, let us know if you do it with a link to the ad.... we can then keep a track on it....

Carol


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

i think the same way with my car - everyone has an 05 or newer it would seem, and i still plod round in my early 90's 306

but it gets me from a to b - it's ultra reliable, never missed a beat yet, economical and nippy - all the things i couldn't say about my old one when i got rid

i'll upgrade when i need to, for now i've got the money stuffed under the matress where it's safe :lol: 

Mark


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you Carol for your response,I'm not certain what to do
with her at the moment,ie whether to do her up a bit or to sell her as is.
Your E-bay suggestion with a reserve is a very good idea & i will bear
this in mind for the future.

Thanks phil


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

When I got the Talbot (95) I had enough money for a modest new van. The insurance position was dire, and no one in UK (or offshore) would entertain me. - I had to live down lots of work-related vandalism now I'm retired.
Finally 'Fortis' gave me my last hope, and said I could have van up to £12000 and it cost £13.000 -insurance for base vehicle only was £1050.
I picked out the oldest van on the lot, as it had very low mileage, spotless interior and very little rust.
Since then I've caught up with all the mechanics the past few owners mended with string it's had all my dosh. I've joined all the classic clubs, as its getting towards that end of the market, and made new pals!
Every time I take it in, the older guys say 'got a good little van there lass' and poke it about a bit.
That Kon-tiki looks to have the same character. I think its very presentable. 
What was the bad news on MOT? Is it mechanics or bodywork? - Mine is like a tank, and sounds like a tractor too!!!!! But until recent years, the AA used the Talbot for its patrols, as it goes on forever.
I read a lot about cracked panels, and water ingress on the site, and its all NEW vans. So maybe if you get the engine assessed, it might not be as bad as you think.
I look at the new ones too - but I also notice these guys wimp on about RV's and things and want better - just like blokes to want a 'bigger one!'
I am aiming for 'interesting and eccentric' - with lots of wine on board as bribes for when I need a tow!
Very good luck to you -hope you get it sorted inside the budget, - Helena :werecomingforyou:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Phil
That looks a nice van for it's age. From what you say about the inside that is a minor problem. If it was me I would get it sorted and then do what Carol says. My starting price would be £11,000. You can then take offers down to £9,000. It is worth that much. Take a good look at ebay and other sites.
I would not keep hold of it if you are not happy. The reason behind that is, you bought it to enjoy it. You are not a snob to want something better, you are just human.

Get it sorted and get it sold. In the mean time keep your eyes open for your next van. There s no rush.

Steve


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you enjoy it keep it,I've seen old vans in eyrope such as Renault vans with cooragated bodies,old dutch trucks with a lot of happy campers.
I can't understand why some people change their van within a couple of years of buying them. If the noise is not due to an engine or exhaust fault try sound proofing it,or put Shell Rotella oil in the engine. rotella is a tractor oil almost like jelly but don't half quieten it down.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for that Bigfoot,i'll look into that oil, Shell rotella.
She's all right really its mostly envy,i think

phil


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi the best advise I can give is to sell yours asap (there are 2 on auto trader £9500/9900) and buy now while they are cheaper.Come end of feb/march everyones after them and people start buying.Never pay full asking price and don't be afraid to offer a few thousand less than asking price,walking away leaving your number with a don't take too long if you change your mind.Even dealers will deal at this time of year because they know it will not move until spring so chances are they will take a lot smaller profit just to pay the bills and keep turn over going.At the end of the day a dealer will give next to nothing and sell at top price that is how he makes his living.After a private seller has seen it stuck a few weeks with no one buying a offer is always tempting,better loose a few hundred/thousand and have cash in the bank than to be stuborn sticking out for a bit more.Good luck and happy hunting
terry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Thank you Carol for your response,I'm not certain what to do
> with her at the moment,ie whether to do her up a bit or to sell her as is.
> Your E-bay suggestion with a reserve is a very good idea & i will bear
> this in mind for the future.
> ...


Moblee - I still personally reckon the better way forward is the classified on ebay, you don't put a reserve, you put the price you want, perhaps allowing for some movement at the end, but if they contact you and ask, what are you prepared to accept - say whatever that figure is you have it advertised for....

As someone else has said, if it is causing you problems now, get shot quickly as you will be in a far better bargaining position if just buying again.

And this time of year is a good one for buying, as dealers/owners would rather not have the responsibility of keeping it probably not doing a lot over the winter - whilst it is depreciating...

Carol


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Getting there, upgrade imminent if or more hopefully when i 
shall add photo's to close the thread.


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

hope you don't mind if I join in.

I have a 4 year old van and was somewhat going through what you are. Everytime I parked my van up against something else they always looked newer, more shiny, better equiped. 
However looking at changing costs big bucks. I generaly love my van but just thought everything else was better. Then it reminded me that what ever you have there is always something better or something you want. 

I threfore opted to add some alloy wheels with new tyres -£550, A private plate £250 a SOG system £90 a couple of new transparant roof lights £140, and a Swivel front seat £90. I have had my good lady make new covers for all the seats and a set of new curtains. I then cleaned and polished her (the van not the lady) I am just going to paint the front bumper and mirrors to match the body, I took of some of th egaphics tht I did not like and BINGO. She now IMO looks superb. Cost me less than £1500 all told. Compared with the costs involved with changing the van I think its been a price worth paying for the feeling of making my van my own. I probably wont get extra for it when selling it based on the extras however, it adds a few more selling points to it. 
So stick with it, cherish it, spend a few quid and if she is reliable its a worth while investment.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for your post Panagah,I know exactly what you mean.
My kontiki is 18 years old,I've had her less than a year but soon
realised she has been very neglected LOTS of things worn out,it
would cost more than she's worth to put right.
I'm glad you're makeover worked though.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

On that model of base vehicle the worst place for body rot was around the windscreen. I would assume that it would be difficult to repair that. If yours is ok in that area then I am sure your DIY talents will improve the motorcaravan, whether you keep it or prepare to sell. 
We changed our motorcaravan last year, obviously that involved considerable depreciation, and although I like the Twin there were things on the old one that I preferred. Like someone else hinted, we will never be 100% happy! :roll: 
Hope that everything works out well.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Morning rowley.
Thanks for your concern,but we should be changing her in the
next two weeks.

Cheers


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

update on upgrade,picking up this one tues/weds12/13th.


----------



## panagah (Jan 4, 2006)

moblee said:


> update on upgrade,picking up this one tues/weds12/13th.


Looks nice, well done? what age is it and did you sell or exchange yours?


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Well done Moblee, the new motorhome looks great.

BTW, I quite liked the look of the old one as well

Have fun and enjoy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Panagah,

Its a (01) low mileage,I exchanged mine,We REALLY haggled on the 
price and ended up with a good deal :!: 

Thanks for your interest in the topic.


----------

